# to replace or not to replace, that is the question.



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

my KA has 64k and is running smooth as balls, but im going to have to replace the valve cover gasket in the next 30k or 40k because its leaking just a tiny bit. easy and not a big deal but when i do that I guess Im going to go ahead and replace the intake gasket since the car is going on 9 years old (and the pvc valve like you guys talked about since its only 7 bucks) would this be necessary?

should I just wait until an engine rebuild to worry about it?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

The valve cover gasket and the pcv yes, the intake gasket dosen't have to b changed untill you have a problem. Regardless of what alot of these knuckleheads say and think, not every altima has intake gasket concerns. They read 10 posts, and all of a sudden everybody needs one. Bring the hate mail I don't care.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

haha. you could have just said wait until a rebuild for the gasket. Its not like i have no what im doing and doing something such as posting with an annoying 'VERY URGENT', 'can you help me plz' post. Mabye i just want to take something apart? Whats it to you? Im just trying to keep this part of the fourm going. I don't read posts I don't like and complain. I know this wasn't hateful enough, but mabye next time i'll try harder!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

tremer88 said:


> my KA has 64k and is running smooth as balls, but im going to have to replace the valve cover gasket in the next 30k or 40k because its leaking just a tiny bit. easy and not a big deal but when i do that I guess Im going to go ahead and replace the intake gasket since the car is going on 9 years old (and the pvc valve like you guys talked about since its only 7 bucks) would this be necessary?
> 
> should I just wait until an engine rebuild to worry about it?


Wait until there is a problem. The reason the intake gasket fails is because the egr pipe is mounts on the intake manifold inbetween cylinders 3-4. So when the pipe gets hot it cooks the gasket over time creating a leak.
Frank


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

tremer88 said:


> my KA has 64k and is running smooth as balls, but im going to have to replace the valve cover gasket in the next 30k or 40k because its leaking just a tiny bit. easy and not a big deal but when i do that I guess Im going to go ahead and replace the intake gasket since the car is going on 9 years old (and the pvc valve like you guys talked about since its only 7 bucks) would this be necessary?
> 
> should I just wait until an engine rebuild to worry about it?


With 64k your motor is just about broke in. All I have had on my 170k plus is a catalytic converter, two clutches and a wierd a/c problem i'm working on now. 

With all this pvc talk I'm going to replace mine, I never had it replaced yet.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, absolutely. Im going to wait but i wouldn't mind doing it because i want to learn how to do or fix anything with this car. I'm planning to rebuild this engine my self someday so i want to get to know it as much as i can. I'm sure the way you drive affects the longevity of engine parts, and i like to sport around.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

tremer88 said:


> yeah, absolutely. Im going to wait but i wouldn't mind doing it because i want to learn how to do or fix anything with this car. I'm planning to rebuild this engine my self someday so i want to get to know it as much as i can. I'm sure the way you drive affects the longevity of engine parts, and i like to sport around.


Me too, I just have alot of hwy miles, these engines can take alot of abuse though.......


----------

